# only 14 days to hatch??



## wuwu (Jul 29, 2006)

one of my m. paykullii ooths hatched already and it was laid on 7/15. is this normal? i always thought ooths always took at least a month to hatch. it's a big ooth for a paykulli, since it's an inch, but i only counted about 20 nymphs. not sure if they hatch in bursts like some mantids.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2006)

ya they do that somtimes


----------

